
Computational REST: A New Model for Decentralized, Internet-Scale Applications - dpurp
http://www.erenkrantz.com/CREST/
======
peteforde
I'm sure this is brilliant, but it's wrapped in so much fancy thesis-speak
that I can't tell what they are actually trying to say.

TL;DR

